# Update: Knicks Sign Duhon To 2 Year 12 Milliion Dollar Deal



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> "Looking to add a point guard on the cheap, the Knicks went into the start of free agency at 12:01 a.m. Monday targeting Chris Duhon, who has been a backup with the Bulls during his first four NBA seasons. The Knicks are expected to offer Duhon a two-year deal worth roughly half of the mid-level exception, totaling around $6 million, according to NBA sources. A playmaker who has struggled with his shooting going all the way back to his days at Duke, Duhon averaged 5.8 points on 39% last season for the Bulls."


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b...knicks_look_toward_chris_duhon_at_point_.html


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Knicks Looking Forward To Duhon At Point Guard To Help Backcourt*

i like the idea of Duhon's aquisition , he plays hard , he plays defense he runs the offense and he inspires confidence he is a true pg.

not an overwhelming talent though.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Knicks Looking Forward To Duhon At Point Guard To Help Backcourt*

He'd be a solid addition. The Knicks need smarter players who can play defense. Duhon fits the bill.

Although, it won't mean anything unless they can start unloading Marbury, Randolph and Curry. Those three are cancers on and off the court for this Knicks team (the way they are currently constructed). Well, except for Curry...he's just a cancer on the court.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Knicks Looking Forward To Duhon At Point Guard To Help Backcourt*

Are we really hard pressed for another point guard? I mean, can't we just give the boy Collins a damn chance?!?! I realize last season was a bad season, but I would like to at least give him the opportunity to show if he really is a bust. For some reason, I have faith in this kid, I would like to see what he really has given the opportunity to actually play the point.


----------



## Onions Baby (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Knicks Looking Forward To Duhon At Point Guard To Help Backcourt*

They offered him a 2-year deal worth $7-million earlier today


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Knicks Looking Forward To Duhon At Point Guard To Help Backcourt*

http://basketball.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/53391/20080704/duhon_to_sign_with_knicks/

$12 M over two years? Too much.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Knicks Looking Forward To Duhon At Point Guard To Help Backcourt*

COLLINS IS NOT GONNA BE GOOD. He's third string now, and will be that way for some time.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Knicks Looking Forward To Duhon At Point Guard To Help Backcourt*

We all know that they are overpaying Duhon. However, what is the point though?


----------



## King George (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Knicks Looking Forward To Duhon At Point Guard To Help Backcourt*

And people talked about Zeke.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

They overpaid once again.....and that is the only reason why he signed with us. He got the nerve to sugar coat it, by saying he felt more comfortable with us, he was going to Orlando all along, until the Knicks added a few more millions to the deal. Good old Knicks, no matter who is running the show, expect to be get *paid*. I need to send my resume their way.....I want to be overpaid too.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

This is very exciting news, Duhon is a nice change of pace from the type of players that you are used to seeing in NY, and he should provide solid leadership. 

My dream would be to have a knicks team thhat plays hard hard D, and just plays very very physical ala the 90's knicks. Mike D'antoni is obciously not that kind of coach, but hopefully he'll turn Nate Robinson and Jamal Crawford into better players. 

I hope New York takes a serious look at acquiring Al Harrington from the Warriors, maybe for Eddy Curry? 

I would then try to unload Zach Randolph for ANYONE, it would most likely be Ben Wallace, they both suck but Wallace's deal expiresi n 2010, and cavs are getting a second option for Lebron.

And just buyout Marbury unless u a can find someone that's having a firesale(Nets, Timbersolves)

the Roster wuold look like...

pg- Chris Duhon/ Nate Robinson/ Mardy Collins
sg- Jamal Crawford/ Nate Robinson
sf- Q-rich/ Balkman/ Jefferies/ Wilson CHandler
pf- David Lee/ Ben Wallace/ Malik Rose
C- Al Harrington/ Jerome James

Nate Robinson would win 6th man of the year..

and this makes them have ENORMOUS cap space in 2010.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

If Duhon can build on what he was doing back in '05-'06, then this was a great deal for the Knicks. Even if not, he's still a better MLE signing than the likes of Jerome James...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Two years is nothing. If he doesn't work out, he's an expiring contract _next season_.

I mean, do Knicks fan think they're running into some cap room in the next 12 months? As far as talent goes, they're overpaying, but at two years, it doesn't matter.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I honestly do not know why people are complaining about how much we're paying Duhon. We certainly did not sign him with the intention of making him attractive to another team. We signed him so he can fill the PG position for us. Besides, it's only a 2 year deal so we're just renting him.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

jayisthebest88 said:


> This is very exciting news, Duhon is a nice change of pace from the type of players that you are used to seeing in NY, and he should provide solid leadership.
> 
> My dream would be to have a knicks team thhat plays hard hard D, and just plays very very physical ala the 90's knicks. Mike D'antoni is obciously not that kind of coach, but hopefully he'll turn Nate Robinson and Jamal Crawford into better players.
> 
> ...


Why would we give up Eddy Curry for next to nothing? You move Randolph or Curry but not both IMO unless your getting back players of worth in either deal which neither Harrington or Wallace is at this point; Harrington is a good fit for this team but he's on the verge of demanding a trade and doesn't add anything that we don't already have, coming off one of his worst seasons in a while. Curry might be able to play an uptempo game.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Curry might be able to play an uptempo game.


rly:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Two years is nothing. If he doesn't work out, he's an expiring contract _next season_.
> 
> I mean, do Knicks fan think they're running into some cap room in the next 12 months? As far as talent goes, they're overpaying, but at two years, it doesn't matter.


I was going to say this. Fans need to realize it's not the money, it's the years that makes the vast majority of these contracts terrible. Any deals that are three years and lower for role players are good deals IMO.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> rly:



No matter how fast you play, your going to be playing a half-court game a majority of the time. Eddy Curry is one of the most effective weapons in this set, so why not keep him? The Suns eventually realized this and brought in Shaq. The Knicks are fortunate to already have a guy that scores like he does at the moment. Besides, an in-shape Eddy Curry (Chicago Bulls) can get up the floor pretty quickly.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Eddie Curry and Zach both need to disappear into the ocean,. Lastly, you damn right I'm going to complain about how much he is getting paid, that means ticket prices and my Cablevision subscription will once again be sky high, this effects me damnit. Don't you know we in a recession?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Eddie Curry and Zach both need to disappear into the ocean,. Lastly, you damn right I'm going to complain about how much he is getting paid, that means ticket prices and my Cablevision subscription will once again be sky high, this effects me damnit. Don't you know we in a recession?


Get DirecTV my dear. Although, I do understand if you're building doesn't allow it. Cablevision has a vice grip on the viewing pleasure of a lot of folks in the Tri-State.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Two years is nothing. If he doesn't work out, he's an expiring contract _next season_.
> 
> I mean, do Knicks fan think they're running into some cap room in the next 12 months? As far as talent goes, they're overpaying, but at two years, it doesn't matter.


Exactly.

And Duhon is a good fit..the prototypical backup. He can shoot the 3 and he's a good man defender.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Nice pick up by the Knicks.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

TwinkieFoot said:


> No matter who fast you play, your going to be playing a half-court game a majority of the time. Eddy Curry is one of the most effective weapons in this set, so why not keep him? The Suns eventually realized this and brought in Shaq. The Knicks are fortunate to already have a guy that scores like he does at the moment. Besides, an in-shape Eddy Curry (Chicago Bulls) can get up the floor pretty quickly.


The thing is an out of shape, over the hill and through the woods Shaquille O'Neal played some defense and rebounded.. Curry isn't doing that. Hell, I'd say he can't do that.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm still trying to figure out the difference between a prime Ben Wallace and this Shaq.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Eddie Curry and Zach both need to disappear into the ocean,. Lastly, you damn right I'm going to complain about how much he is getting paid, that means ticket prices and my Cablevision subscription will once again be sky high, this effects me damnit. Don't you know we in a recession?


$12 million is not going to effect the Dolan's plans to raise ticket prices. That kind of money could not put a dent into the billions they probably make every year and billions more they already have attached to their name. Despite being in a recession, I think we'll survive if the worst case scenario we're talking about is not being able to go see a Knick game when a real recession in other countries means starving to death.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Coatesvillain said:


> The thing is an out of shape, over the hill and through the woods Shaquille O'Neal played some defense and rebounded.. Curry isn't doing that. Hell, I'd say he can't do that.


true but Shaq isn't going to make an all-defense team anytime soon. If Curry gets himself in the proper shape, he could be as effective as Shaq defensively at this point.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Sure, it's a lot of money, but it's only a two-year deal. With the goal of having cap room in 2010, that's not a bad contract to sign Duhon to. He seems to be a steady PG. He's not overwhelmingly talented, but he's certainly not shoot-first (unlike Nate Robinson) and he knows how to play smart basketball.

Marbury will be gone (likely through a buy-out) in the next few weeks, so as of now, the Knicks are looking at...

PG: Chris Duhon...Nate Robinson
SG: Jamal Crawford...Mardy Collins
SF: Quentin Richardson...Danilo Gallinari...Renaldo Balkman...Wilson Chandler
PF: Zach Randolph...Jared Jeffries...Malik Rose
C: Eddy Curry...David Lee...Jerome James

Again, I think they've got to move Balkman and/or Chandler. There is just too much congestion at that SF spot.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

TwinkieFoot said:


> $12 million is not going to effect the Dolan's plans to raise ticket prices. That kind of money could not put a dent into the billions they probably make every year and billions more they already have attached to their name. Despite being in a recession, I think we'll survive if the worst case scenario we're talking about is not being able to go see a Knick game when a real recession in other countries means starving to death.


HKF got what I was saying, what part of _sarcasm_ escaped you?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> The thing is an out of shape, over the hill and through the woods Shaquille O'Neal played some defense and rebounded.. Curry isn't doing that. Hell, I'd say he can't do that.


Curry was never a good rebounder, dosen't play defense so I just don't get why people _continue_ to co-sign for him. Of course with D'Antoni's system you don't need to play defense, but we all know with that type of philosophy you won't win many playoff series or titles. His offense is good if he gets the ball, but I think he played better under Larry Brown than under Isiah due to the Zach Randolph acquisition. I'm not a fan of Curry, but I guess I have to tolerate him, because I don't anticipate he will be moving on in the offseason.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Duhon is a pretty good signing for the Knicks.

Him and Curry played well together back in 04-05, when the Bulls won 47 games. Duhon was the starting PG for most of that season (BG7 was sixth man), and Curry put up some of his best numbers to date.

From my outsider viewpoint, the Knicks have a pretty balanced backcourt right now. Duhon/Nate is a good change of pace, with Duhon running the show (his best attribute) and Nate coming in to shoot shoot shoot. Crawford is a pretty good complimentary player to Duhon, where he'll happily take all the shots that Duhon will pass up. Collins as the 4th guard is good because he'll run the point with Nate being the scorer. That backcourt is average at worst, and probably above average compared to most teams.

The Knicks' issue more than anything is in the frontcourt. They'll probably want to just give up on Q, Jeffries, and Balkman for the most part. Give all the minutes they can to the young guys who actually have talent: Galinari & Wilson Chanlder at SF, Lee at PF, and see if Curry can provide serviceable minutes at C. (Honestly if Curry can't produce with Lee, Duhon, and Garlinari giving him support then you've gotta give up on the guy.)


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*This entire Duhorn signing does not make much since. Especially with Marbury name keep comming up in this signing. Is Duhorn a Starter? 
Duhorn, Marbury, and Crawford are decent role players off the bench. 

All 3 players have not proved in their career that they could play alongside of Starters and Bench-Players with the same intensity. *

*The Knicks first priority *is not signing any players but making room for new decent "disciplint" players on their roster by clearing out all the Knicks 2007-8 season "Cancer Players" off their roster. 

*The Knicks second priority *is hiring a very long efficient coaching staff for all the players that sit on the bench all season without any playingtime.

Today is July 5th, and the only thing up in the air about this Knick Team is new President Donnie Walsh and new coach D'Antoni plans for next season are to keep and use the protected 2009 draft pick that's been traded away in the Marbury trade. So far the Knicks stand at being a 2008-9 Lottery season team (with the new addition of PG-Duhorn and SF-Gallinari). 

The Knicks have a serious problem of to many Bad Attitude Cancer Players that has no respect for their coaches that must be traded ASAP. Marbury, Q.Richardson, and Zach outrightly disrespected President Coach Isiah Thomas publically and has been a Cancer Player on their previous teams, so its not something new. There are other Cancer Players on this Knick Roster besides them. If the Knicks ever needed a big clean-up of their roster this is the one right here. The Layden Roster did not need a clean-up, over half the Players had ending contracts in that season and the next season. Plus Layden left the Knicks with a "DEFENSIVE-Roster". 

Out of the 40 years of being a Knick Fan I have never seen a Knick roster that had more than two cancer players on it. The Knicks may have had five or seven bad players in my time, but never this amount of Cancer Players with attitude and bad performances to match. And the refusal to play defense on this Knick roster has never ever been like this in Knick history. 

And for those of you members who say that these Knick Players (Marbury, Crawdford, Q.Rich, Jefferies, Malik, Zach, Curry, and Jerome James) cant be traded because no team wants them for this reason or that reason. 
Happen to be the main reason why they must be traded off the Knicks ASAP. It means someone have to work extra hard at trading these players (Hire a G.M.). Even if it means taking a bunch of short contract bad performance players at least they are not cancer players to their teammates performance.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

jayisthebest88 said:


> This is very exciting news, Duhon is a nice change of pace from the type of players that you are used to seeing in NY, and he should provide solid leadership.





Chris Duhon said:


> ‘’Usually, I don’t play anyway, so it doesn’t have that much of an effect on me.'’


I don't think I want a leader like that...


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Gotham*

Do you have any idea of the rest of that second quote? Taking one sentence from a quote without seeing the rest of the quote is worthless. Please show the question he was asked.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Duhon reminds me a lot of Charlie Ward. I can see him being a starter for the Knicks next year as they go through the transition phase from Isiah to Walsh.


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: Knicks Looking Forward To Duhon At Point Guard To Help Backcourt*



Da Grinch said:


> i like the idea of Duhon's aquisition , he plays hard , he plays defense he runs the offense and he inspires confidence he is a true pg.
> 
> not an overwhelming talent though.



Duhon will do well for you guys. You probably overpaid a little for him, but he's exactly what you need coming off the bench: A cerebral, unselfish, solid on-ball defender, great assist-2-turnover and a leader by example. His downfalls are: 1) If he misses a few shots, he tends to crawl in to a shell (i.e. becomes overly gun shy) 2) Although he's a fiesty defender, he's a little undersized to defend some of the bigger PGs/SGs (but as Knicks fans, ya'all don't seem to be too concerned about defense anyways), and 3) He's an ex-Dukie, so he's sure never to realize his full potential.


----------

